# a tank for my betta and snail



## manda (Feb 9, 2006)

well, as some of you know i have been researching fish, becuase i have been wanting some for a while now.
i have finally decided that i want a betta and a snail. but what sort of tank should i buy.
anyone with an recomendations? i am thinking a 5 gallon. every one i see has a light in it. what is really the purpose of this? if its for heating then when you turn it off at night it wouldnt heat.
either way, light or no light i have to get a heater for it. the house stays about 68 (its a basment house)
what kind of heater should i be looking at? 
i know some filters have too much of a strong current for bettas, what filter should i use.
i was shopping online and looking at my tank options. i would like to share this one with you
http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?Nav=217&sku=816469&R=6224&enemerch=1
see this one has a light. that conserns me. if i have a light on durring the day wouldnt it warm the tank? and then i would have to have my heater which in combanation with the light may make it too hot for betta? should i have the light on with no heater during the day. then light off with heater on during the night. or not even use the light at all?
i am also interesting in these tanks
http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?sku=796263&R=6224
does anyone else have this? its vey important that it is noiseless where i will not be hearing any water trinkle or motor running. (im a very light sleeper)

i really do apperchiate all the help i have been getting through this forum. 
(sorry about my bad spelling)
i was also looking at some "betta water" that is in a bottle it says Super oxygenated water is the solution for small, non-aerated fish bowls. Betta water is the pure and healthy water that makes water changes simple and easy.
do i need this.
also i take it i need a theomoter, Splendid Betta Complete Water Conditioner, the heater (of course) some freeze dried blood worms, some regular betta food, possible some alega wafers for my snail, and possbily some test strips to check my ph balance, etc before i put my betta and snail it.
and i suppose i really should get some decorations like a place to hide, and of course some gravel. is dyed gravel safe to use? i recall reading somewhere that it can make your water cloudy?
anything else?


----------

